# Focus stacking



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

Have any of you experimented with focus stacking when shooting macro. I tried it for the first time this weekend. The idea is to use multiple shots with different focus and a relatively large aperture, let's say f/8 where the lens is sharp. At smaller apertures diffraction limits the sharpness. Then these shots, it may be as many as you need, I often ended up with 15+ shots, are combined to 1 image. There are several software solutions for this. I used Helicon focus. This is one example. As you can see everything I wanted is in focus. I used my Canon 7D and the Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro lens.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice!! I've read a few things about focus stacking, I will try this with watches. I don't quite understand how it can work with animals. I'm happy if I can at least get one shot of a bug


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the bug must be dead to get all these pictures


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

That's a nice looking Rolex, well done shot. I have not experimented with focus stacking, but have heard about the Helicon program - it gets good reviews over at photography-on-the.net. Wouldn't another option to be increase the distance from the lens to the subject? That would give you increased depth of field. I'm just trying to find an easier way to get the same effect without spending much time in front of the computer.
~D


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

DragonDan said:


> That's a nice looking Rolex, well done shot. I have not experimented with focus stacking, but have heard about the Helicon program - it gets good reviews over at photography-on-the.net. Wouldn't another option to be increase the distance from the lens to the subject? That would give you increased depth of field. I'm just trying to find an easier way to get the same effect without spending much time in front of the computer.
> ~D


Of course you could increas the distance, but you would loose detail. My picture is not the best example, but if you get in real close there is no other option than focus stacking to get everything in focus. You dont spent much time in front of the computer. Everything is automated. Try it, Helicon has a trial version free for 30 days. This shot would be impossible without focus stacking:


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Focus stacking method is far from new, it was described in detail in Arthur Cox's "Optics", first edition, 1943. Digital photography just makes it a little bit easier!


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I've played around a little bit with it, this picture below was macro stacked:










I should have shot a few more frames, if you look at the very top of the watch strap you'll notice a bit of weirdness. Still, the rest of the pic is nicely sharp.

Software I used was the free Combine ZP:
CombineZP News

Takes a bit of fiddling to get it to work, but hey the price is right!


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice one "dre". Here's another one of mine:


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

celter said:


> Of course you could increas the distance, but you would loose detail. My picture is not the best example, but if you get in real close there is no other option than focus stacking to get everything in focus.


Nice! I've had a lot of trouble with macro's of the same watch, might need to give this a try.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

One thing I've noticed is that it helps to have a remote trigger, as it prevents small movement in the camera that may un-align your shots. I will say however, when the angle is appropriate, I find a selected focus to be more dramatic, such as this:










Do you all have a method of properly aligning all your shots in post processing to make the shot look 100% natural?


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

ctzn said:


> One thing I've noticed is that it helps to have a remote trigger, as it prevents small movement in the camera that may un-align your shots. I will say however, when the angle is appropriate, I find a selected focus to be more dramatic, such as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that selective focus very often gives that special look, but some times you want everything in focus and then focus stacking is the answer. I always use a remote shutter release. I also use "Helicon Focus" and "Helicon remote". Then you use your computer to take the necessary shots and the program makes the pictures, all automated.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

celter said:


> I agree that selective focus very often gives that special look, but some times you want everything in focus and then focus stacking is the answer. I always use a remote shutter release. I also use "Helicon Focus" and "Helicon remote". Then you use your computer to take the necessary shots and the program makes the pictures, all automated.


Interesting, I've never tried to fully automate the process... something I'll have to look into. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

celter said:


> ... if you get in real close there is no other option than focus stacking to get everything in focus.


Generally I use a tight aperture and a long exposure. Even in macro mode many lenses will give you an amazing depth of field. But this technique could certainly extend the range you could handle.


----------

